# I had to discontinue dbol



## Jess999 (Jun 8, 2011)

I started my first cycle a few weeks ago, running just test e at 500mg per week. Feeling pretty good on just test, I decided to up the ante a bit and add oral dbol blue hearts into the mix. I was pretty impressed with the stuff, as I started packing on pounds and my strength improved significantly after just a few days on the stuff, and I was taking only 30mg daily.

By the seventh day though, the headaches were unbearable and the stomach cramps and constant diarrhea were destroying my energy and just making me feel awful. I held on for a few more days, but I only made it to 10 days on dbol. I really wish I could have gone longer, but the sides were too much. Is this s common experience with dbol? I stopped taking it two days ago and I'm starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 8, 2011)

Headaches sound like high blood pressure, I got that a bit at just 20mg a day. Strength gains were definitely impressive but by the end I was feeling tired and lethargic and happy to get off it. I hear that's not all that common though. I would try lowering your dosage and see if that helps, and do everything you can to bring blood pressure down. Fish oil, hawthorn berry, low sodium, high water intake etc. If you have access to a machine then keep an eye on your bp, otherwise if the headaches etc. persist you might be better off just dropping it. 

It's a shame I didn't react so well to dbol as I loved it in every other way. I felt great after each dose for the first few weeks, was gaining size steadily, and I could literally feel my strength just flexing lol. I will probably go back and try it again just maybe at a lower dosage this time


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you split up the dosages? 10/10/10 ED? I normally go up 60 mgs of Dbol by the end of 4 weeks. Test E at 500mg EW is a conservative dosage and I don't think the D's or test would have caused the headache.(unless ur prone I dont know ur cycle history) And I have never heard of diarrhea from D's.y yet...
I know TRT "patients" who stay on 20 mg dbol in between blasting. Its relatively safe at low dosages.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 8, 2011)

Every effing time I took them.  I don't even mess around with them anymore.  I plan on throwing some anadrol in my cycle mid summer.  I hope my body doesn't react the same to it, although I'm sure it will.


----------



## Jess999 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, I split up the dosage over the course of each day so that I was taking only 10mg at a time three times daily. It helped the headaches a bit but the gastrointestinal distress was rough. The good news is that I'm pretty sure the test is kicking in, as I'm starting to pack on some pounds and look a bit more muscular.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the gastrointestinal discomfort is more common with Anadrol as opposed to Dbol.  So are headaches.  Maybe you had Anadrol that was disguised as DBol??  Stranger things have happened but if not you're probably just sensitive to methandienone for some reason.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 8, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I think the gastrointestinal discomfort is more common with Anadrol as opposed to Dbol. So are headaches. Maybe you had Anadrol that was disguised as DBol?? Stranger things have happened but if not you're probably just sensitive to methandienone for some reason.


 
Three different runs, two different labs, same problem.  It sucks!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Bummer. I loved it at 50mg.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 8, 2011)

That sucks cause dbol is like magic!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 8, 2011)

gymrat4life said:


> that sucks cause dbol is like magic!


 
fml.


----------



## Jess999 (Jun 8, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> That sucks cause dbol is like magic!





Tell me about it! Even after just a week I was throwing around some serious weight, feeling STRONG.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Dbol is my favorite oral for sure.


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2011)

I've always loved D-bol.  Makes me feel fantastic.


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 8, 2011)

Jess999 said:


> I started my first cycle a few weeks ago, running just test e at 500mg per week. Feeling pretty good on just test, I decided to up the ante a bit and add oral dbol blue hearts into the mix. I was pretty impressed with the stuff, as I started packing on pounds and my strength improved significantly after just a few days on the stuff, and I was taking only 30mg daily.
> 
> By the seventh day though, the headaches were unbearable and the stomach cramps and constant diarrhea were destroying my energy and just making me feel awful. I held on for a few more days, but I only made it to 10 days on dbol. I really wish I could have gone longer, but the sides were too much. Is this s common experience with dbol? I stopped taking it two days ago and I'm starting to feel a bit better.


 I have hear of many people running into this problem. But all these people were not running any sort of cycle support. IMO, that is one of the most careless things a person can decided not to do 
I keep n2guard as my cycle support and I have never headache with dbol or adrol. Keeps my blood pressure in check, controls my cholesterol levels, eliminates majority of the water weight, protects my liver and even helps as an antioxidant. All I am trying to say is...you should run a cycle support. 

Good luck OP!


----------



## Jess999 (Jun 9, 2011)

I do not doubt the usefulness of cycle support, but I don't see how adding more compounds into the mix would help the stomach cramps and diarrhea, which were holding me back more than the headaches.


----------



## bob lowther (Jun 9, 2011)

i used to take the blue heart dianabol 10mg upto 80mg a day and never got any side effects apart from roid rage ha ha


----------



## supaman23 (Jun 9, 2011)

I only got some headaches and some nose bleeds the first few days on it. After that, no sides at all. But I never took more than 20mg on a single dose. I was doing 40mg/day total towards the end.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate, get well soon


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jess999 said:


> I do not doubt the usefulness of cycle support, but I don't see how adding more compounds into the mix would help the stomach cramps and diarrhea, which were holding me back more than the headaches.


 
If you got tabs they are gonna have a harder hit on your stomach. I had 20 mg caps. I used to take them with my preworkout an hour before (empty stomach). The energy would kick in about 2 hours later in my workout. 
Liver toxicity is blown way out of proportion but defnitely existant.
even 100mg of Dbol for 7 days is nothing like a weekend trip to cancun during spring break. Alcohol will raise all kinds of hell in your liver. DO NOT drink while taking D's. Alcohol is very unique and can change its molecule to combine with painkillers, medicine, even oral anabolics. Even cocaine.

Try ginger root. Does wonders for me. Calcium pills work too, they will coat your stomach. What you might also be feeling is your liver. Its located right above your stomach and might be hard to tell the difference.
The trick with Dbols is grapefruit juice. It acts like a "pick" like in basketball and the orals go right into the bloodstream with little metabolism by the liver. Grapefruit Juice in general is good for your digestive system.

I think Dianabol is one of the most cost effective steroids. ever. If used properly your first 4-6 weeks on will jumpstart your cycle like gasoline on a fire.


----------

